# Proteus Professional 7.7 SP2 | FULL VERSION



## ahmelsayed (14 يوليو 2010)

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/47624649/b7095d1/7.7_sp2_yeniceri.rar.html
```


----------



## osama_tl3at (20 يوليو 2010)

شكر يا هندسة ع الاصدار دا ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يوليو 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم على هذا الاصدارمن هذا البرنامج الرائع 

تحياتي


----------



## ahmelsayed (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور الكريم وامتنى ان ينفع هذا الاصدار ونستفيد منه جميعا


----------



## Nizarov (24 يوليو 2010)

*إصدار ممتاز*

خالص الشكر لك أخي أحمد، ويسلمو إيديك!​


----------



## ahmelsayed (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك وأرجو الانتفاع منه


----------



## igran (2 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم اخي الكريم*


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز أود أن أشكرك على هذا البرنامج وأدعو الله لك بالصحة والعافية وأن يلبثك ثوب الرضى وأن يدخلك وإيانا فسيح جنانه 
لك مني خالص التقدير والإحترام


----------



## haissimo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

merçi tellement


----------



## eng_moh (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر انا McAfee Enterprise
ووجت فيروسات من نوع Trojan

وكانت نتيجة البحث 
\7.7_sp2_yeniceri.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 ENG V1.0.0.EXE	Generic.dx!syj (Trojan)
\7.7_sp2_yeniceri.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 RUS V1.0.0.EXE	Generic.dx!tbl (Trojan)


----------



## eng_moh (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر انا فحصت الملف ب McAfee Enterprise
ووجت فيروسات من نوع Trojan

وكانت نتيجة البحث
\7.7_sp2_yeniceri.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 ENG V1.0.0.EXE	Generic.dx!syj (Trojan)
\7.7_sp2_yeniceri.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 RUS V1.0.0.EXE	Generic.dx!tbl (Trojan)


----------



## ahmelsayed (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أعتقد أن هذا لا يعتبر فيرس ولكنه الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج
ومعظم برامج الحماية تكتشفه على انه trojan
ولكن لا خطر منه لا تقلق


----------



## zener74ls00 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## Hasan_eng (13 مارس 2011)

تم إزالة هذا الرابط 
هل يمكنك أن تعطيني رابطا آخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmelsayed (14 مارس 2011)

اتفضل رابط يعمل
http://www.mediafire.com/?mkf7rgc8bay3gvf


----------



## Hasan_eng (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخييييييي


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.... ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_zez00 (22 مارس 2011)

thank u for the nice program


----------



## أيمن الزرو (7 يوليو 2011)

لا تعليق


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ghanomoya (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ghanomoya (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thankx


----------



## منتصرحميدان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

زادكم الله نورا


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكية 
ممكن تعطيني رابط آخر
و لك جزيل الشكر 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

على فكرة جربت الرابط الثاني نفس المشكلة


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عفوااااااااااااااااااااااا
ما تآخذني الرابط الثاني اشتغل أخيرا بعد عدة محاولات 

آسف على الإزعاج 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي كايد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------

